# Turbo cars, target air:fuel ratio under boost???



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Just intrested, What air fuel ratio do you guys tune your cars for, when under boost?
Is it 13:1, 12.5:1, 12:1, or something else ????
I know that this will be blipping about a fair amount under differnent loads etc, but i ust wondered what was being aimed for under boost.
Just wondered as me and a few mates where discussing things, and this came up. Some tuners say that they aim for 13:1 when under boost, but i have also seen lower than this listed (say 12:1).
Thanks
Keith


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Turbo cars, target air:fuel ratio under boost??? (keith_r2)*

we tune for whatever ratio keeps the chunks of aluminum off of the porcelain


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Turbo cars, target air:fuel ratio under boost??? (lugnuts)*

12.5


----------



## seibsJetta (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Turbo cars, target air:fuel ratio under boost??? (keith_r2)*

check this link out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=836563 i think thats what your lookin for


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Turbo cars, target air:fuel ratio under boost??? (seibsJetta)*

Cool thanks.


----------

